# Gaggia Classic and Has Bean Costa Rica Finca De Licho



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

OK after seeing pretty much rave reviews about this I decided to try it for myself.

I've had several attempts and I'm not making much progress, I just get an acidic weak shot with little crema;-Yuk! Not the chocolate notes I was hoping for. Can anyone tell me what parameters they use to get a good shot with this on their Classics? Currently I'm putting 18g in and getting 35g out in 30 seconds. I'm thinking I need to grind finer but a ball park of wat to aim for would be good.

Cheers!

Russ


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Russ

I used 16.5g and 26 seconds (finer grinds by the look of it) last time I had this bean.

Try reducing the dose a bit and tamp just a tad harder before grinding finer


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Glen

I will try this

Russ


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Russ,

just curious...did you manage to fix this? My dosage seems perfect (for me) at 14g (i weigh my grind before filling the basket)

Cheers

mark


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Mark

No not really.....I tried all sorts of combinations and never got a shot I enjoyed, however I've found this with the majority of HasBeans offerings, I've tried quite a few and always dissapointed. I've come to the conclusion their roast dosn't work for me and will now gve them a wide birth. I've had plenty of other beans from other suppliers (all of which roast darker) that I've really enjoyed so will stick with them in the future.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Russ said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> No not really.....I tried all sorts of combinations and never got a shot I enjoyed, however I've found this with the majority of HasBeans offerings, I've tried quite a few and always dissapointed. I've come to the conclusion their roast dosn't work for me and will now gve them a wide birth. I've had plenty of other beans from other suppliers (all of which roast darker) that I've really enjoyed so will stick with them in the future.
> 
> ...


Roast or beans? Steve doesn't get roasts wrong too often. Many of steves beans lend themselves to lighter roasts, he doesn't really have many beans that suit darker roasts.

You say all kind of combinations, ristretto, overextracted pours? A lot of steves beans I don't find outstanding, but then he comes along with things like machacamarca and la illusion.


----------

